# linux_sun_jdk1.6 install not allowed because of vulnerabilities



## topclimber (Mar 21, 2010)

I am trying to install linux jdk 1.6 but encountered below error:


```
===>  linux-sun-jdk-1.6.0.18 has known vulnerabilities:
=> jdk -- jar directory traversal vulnerability.
   Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/18e5428f-ae7c-11d9-837d-000e0c2e438a.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/linux-sun-jdk16.
```

So is that it? Can't I take the chance to continue for the installation and later on update for a patch? All I want is to install a eclipse with all I favored plugins.

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2010)

You can export DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES to continue the installation.


----------



## topclimber (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------

